# Tesch s-22



## junome2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Garage cleaning and don't know what to do with this Tesch S-22, anybody still ride one?

Are they a good ride for a general recreational rider? I have done some searching but most posta are pretty old.

I do know unfortunately that Mr. Tesch has passed, and they are a california built frame.

Mine is as pictured

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=195786&stc=1&d=1270067579


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

That's a lovely Tesch.

Probably one of the nicest pieces anyone wrote about him was by David Moulton, a renowned framebuilder in his own right, and who overlapped with David in the early days of Masi California.

Blog entry is here

Not sure how strong the market is--I posted a 101 that was on Craigslist, and a few forum members grumbled about the price...

Probably not that suitable for recreational riding--he liked a pretty tight frame--but some of us enjoy frames like that.

eBay is a decent place for selling--with good pictures and a proper description you may well find an fan. I'd be offering, except we're in the middle of a personal great recession.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

A NOS Tesch 101 just sold on ebay yesterday for >$700. I'm not sure if the S-22 would bring as much, as it is a TIG welded frame. Most of the vintage guys seem to like the lugged frames. Nice frame though, and looks to be in very good condition.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

A good friend and fellow club member had an S-22 back in the late 80's/early '90's in a neon orange. Dura Ace 7400. We were the same size so we occasionally switched bikes on club rides. Despite Tesch's penchant for steep angles, minimal fork rake, and a tight wheelbase, I was always pleasantly surprised how stable and comfortable that S-22 was. Light and lively, I'd call it. But one could certainly do a century on one and my friend did quite a few.

Yeah, I love lugged and hate that late '80's "neon" fetish, but that is one fine frameset.


----------



## grandetour (Jan 6, 2010)

Love fillet braze and tig frames and 80's neon. Graphics are excellent.Pretty sure Id be in the minority on this but Pegorettis can be pretty crazy.


----------



## junome2 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*

I appreciate the wealth of knowledge and info here.


Thanks a bunch,

me2


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

fillet brazed with fat chainstays.--other than pegoretti ble --I don't know of any other production steel frame that has such fat chainstays

real sweet ride--smooth and steady even close to 50mph 

even with my 185lb I cannot flex the BB

junome2--how did you come across it in your garage? are you original owner?

it was meant to be stomped on. as the top tube says "built for speed"

only bummer is that it did not come with the original fork


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Ride on dude....one of my 2 S22's.


----------



## junome2 (Mar 31, 2010)

*s-22*



locominute said:


> fillet brazed with fat chainstays.--other than pegoretti ble --I don't know of any other production steel frame that has such fat chainstays
> 
> real sweet ride--smooth and steady even close to 50mph
> 
> ...



I am confused about original fork, isn't this the original fork in the photo?

And what are Pegorettis?


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry about the confusion --MY yellow S22 bike did not come with the original fork



the pegoretti big leg emma = meanest production steel road bike there is


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

here is the original add photo


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

To answer junome2's question:
Pegoretties are beautifully crafted frames from master frame builder Dario Pegoretti out of Italy. One of Dario's trademarks are the over-sized chainstays and sometimes his very bizarre paint jobs. You either love or hate the paint jobs. This Tesch has the trendy paint from the eighties but man are they nice handling bikes.


----------



## lokd1985 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Tesch Replacement Fork*

Hey Locominute,

What replacement fork do you use with your Tesch? I just got the frame yesterday from a friend and it did not come with a fork. Can you tell me what you use? 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1032950_-1_400022_400002_400206

currently --but I put 50mm of stack so I'm glad that the steerer tube is steel
but am thinking of replacing with something with a longer rake.

I take it you got the s22? 101?
post picture please... l 
always love to see another Tesch.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

The Tesch 101 is one of my favorite frames of the 80's. the S-22 was an attempt to make a cheaper version of the lugged bike but that one sure does scream 80's!

More Tesch info here;

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/Tesch_David.htm


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice looking Tesch * 101 * on Austin Craigslist here for $1200. Set up with Campy C-Record!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats a 101 which is even better, Tesch lugged frame. Very, very nice. I don't see a szie though.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Oops--that's what happens when you try to post before you finish your morning coffee. Corrected!

I'd be all over it if we had any money...


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

found this on classicrendezvous..
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/images/USA/Tesch/Dave_Tesch_1987.pdf


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice find. I remember reading that article when it came out. Still haven't seen a bike mag as good as the old Bicycle Guide.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

darwinosx said:


> Nice find. I remember reading that article when it came out. Still haven't seen a bike mag as good as the old Bicycle Guide.


++1 on that. BG was the best for a long time....a real cut above. Wonder what happened to the writer of that article Doug Roosa? Always liked his stuff.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tesch S22 - Dura aCe 8 Speed*

Got lucky and stumbled upon this locally. With exception of a few scratches this bike was practically new old stock, the owners son he did not think his father rode it more than a half a dozen times.

Needed to change the cokpit as it had a short Dura Ace stem with Cinelli bars and aero clip ons. New saddle, the old San Marco Rolls was creased from storing something on top, changed the post as well from the original dura ace. Cmae with Look pedals that have barely a mark. Original tires - so far so good with a couple of 35 mile rides

Fantastic riding bike.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Yer killin me big man...


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

has got to be the purdiest blood red bike I have ever seen!!
and you know it got the cajones to back up its looks.

Serial number?


----------



## lokd1985 (Oct 9, 2010)

oh wow, thanks!


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oroboyz/sets/72157625789510132/with/5342137452/


somebody is selling 58cm S22
he also flickered the original brochure..


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Back in the 80's I was in a San Marcos bike shop, don';t remember the name of the shop, and I bought a Fuso. They had Tesch 101's too but they were a few hundred more. I was in the Marines at the time. Always regretted not getting a 101 and keeping it. I actually saw one recently on a trip to San Diego at Adams Ave bike shop. It was an odd geometry to fit the owner. He had Campy Chorus on it. I would have bought it if the geometry wasn't so weird.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

i got a boner


----------

